# Headset viel zu leise (Laptop)



## amnie (13. September 2013)

moinsen,

ich hab' hier irgendwie nen recht merkwürdiges problem mit meinem headset (sennheiser pc320)

seit ich das benutze ist mein ton am laptop (acer) extrem leise, was mitunter ja doch leicht stört. der laptop erkennt das headset nicht, zeigt mir im realtek und sonstwo überall 'lautsprecher' an. ich habe sound, mic funktioniert auch, also ansich keine probleme - nur eben viel viel viel zu leise. 

weiß mitlerweile auch nicht mehr weiter. treiber neu installiert, gerätesuche ausgeführt, mixer 50x mal nachkontrolliert ob nicht .doch. irgendwas verstellt is.. nix.

google suche bringt mir auch nix weil die leute die auch probleme mit dem ton haben irgendwie dann falsche buxen benutzt hatten oder sonstwas, und ich hab da nich so wirklich auswahl an meinem (und andere headsets gehen ja auch)

ps: stecke ich mein altes headset ein bekomme ich fast einen hörsturz weil natürlich dann überall der sound viel zu laut ist, es liegt also definitiv am headset, ich weiß nur nicht was ich machen soll (und ich denke schon, dass es daran liegt, dass der laptop nicht erkennt, dass es sich um ein headset handelt)


----------



## Nexilein (13. September 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> der laptop erkennt das headset nicht, zeigt mir im realtek und sonstwo überall 'lautsprecher' an. ich habe sound, mic funktioniert auch, also ansich keine probleme - nur eben viel viel viel zu leise.



Lautsprecher haben normalerweise einen eigenen Verstärker, für das Headset muss der Laptop das Signal verstärken. Insofern kein Wunder, dass es zu leise ist.

Ich hatte mal Realtek onboard-Sound; da konnte (manchmal: musste) man manuell konfigurieren, was an welcher Buchse angeschlossen ist. 
Geht das bei dir nicht?


----------



## Saji (13. September 2013)

Schon mal an das offensichtlichste gedacht, nämlich das das Headset einfach kaputt ist? Würde mich bei Sennheiser nicht wundern, deren Qualität hat genau wie bei Logitech in den letzten Jahren spürbar nachgelassen.

Einfach das Headset mal an einer anderen Audioquelle (Anlage, MP3-Player, Smartphone) anschließen und schauen hören wie da der Ton ist. Ist er da auch zu leise ist's Headset im Ar... Eimer.


----------



## amnie (13. September 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Lautsprecher haben normalerweise einen eigenen Verstärker, für das Headset muss der Laptop das Signal verstärken. Insofern kein Wunder, dass es zu leise ist.
> 
> Ich hatte mal Realtek onboard-Sound; da konnte (manchmal: musste) man manuell konfigurieren, was an welcher Buchse angeschlossen ist.
> Geht das bei dir nicht?



naja aber erklärt das warum es mit dem anderen geht? (übrigens ebenfalls sennheiser)
nee, geht nich. wie auch, gibt ja nur mic und lausprecher/headset buchse



es geht am pc meiner schwester, an meinem alten laptop und grad ma spasseshalber am ipod getestet. rate mal. richtig, da gehts auch. (es ist kein neues headset, es funktionierte bisher tadellos, nur wollen laptop und headset zusammen halt nicht)


----------



## Paradoxic (13. September 2013)

Ich habe selber ein anderes Headset (Beyerdynamic MMX 300) und einen "klassischen" Hi-Fi Kopfhörer (DT 990 Pro) und ich kann dir sagen, dass der DT 990 ohne externen Verstärker an einem Laptop absolut unbrauchbar ist, da er 250 Ohm besitzt. Ich selber bin deswegen gezwungen, einen FiiO E17 zu benutzen, was bei dem 320 natürlich komplett over the top wäre. 

Ich habe jetzt mal nachgeschaut und das Headset hat laut Datenblatt eig. nur 32 Ohm und sollte perfekt am Laptop laufen und v.a. auch laut sein. Wie heißt denn dein altes Headset, weißt du das? Vlt. ist nämlich deine Buchse/der eingebaute Verstärker im Laptop defekt oder tatsächlich zu schwach (was ich eig. nicht glaube), um dein "neues" Headset ordentlich zu befeuern und dein altes Headset hat noch ne geringere Impedanz als 32 Ohm.

Wenn du mir mal die Werte/den Namen vom alten Headset gibst, dann kann ich dir zumindest vom technischen Standpunkt weiterhelfen. Dein Laptop Modell wäre auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## amnie (13. September 2013)

mh. das alte is nen sennheiser pc151 und der lapton isn acer aspire v3-571g


----------



## Paradoxic (13. September 2013)

Ok, dann muss ich leider passen. Grundsätzlich hat die Lautstärke eines Headsets/Kopfhörers immer etwas mit der Impedanz zu tun, wenn man bestimmte Einstellungen am PC/Verstärker mal komplett außen vorlässt. Je höher die Impedanz, desto leiser wird der entsprechende Kopfhörer bzw. desto mehr Leistung brauchst du, um ihn auf eine bestimmte Lautstärke anzuheben.

Da das PC-151 jedoch laut Datenblatt auch 32 Ohm hat und dieses ja einwandfrei am PC funktioniert, kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Meine ursprüngliche Vermutung war, dass die Impedanz geringer war, da dem aber nicht so ist und das Headset an anderen Geräten funktioniert, kann das unzählige Ursachen haben, die direkt etwas mit dem Laptop zu tun haben (können) und da weiß ich dann leider nicht weiter


----------



## Nexilein (13. September 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> naja aber erklärt das warum es mit dem anderen geht? (übrigens ebenfalls sennheiser)
> nee, geht nich. wie auch, gibt ja nur mic und lausprecher/headset buchse



Bei meinem damaligen System konnte ich die Buchsen vollkommen frei belegen. D.h. ich konnte jede Buchse für line in, line out, Mikrofon, etc. per Software konfigurieren, bzw. es wurde automatisch erkannt was man angeschlossen hat. Da du geschrieben hast er würde das Headset nicht erkennen, dachte ich du könntest es evtl. auch per Software konfigurieren.

Hast du schon mal die Windows Problembehandlung laufen lassen?
Seit Windows 7 ist die teilweise ganz brauchbar.


----------



## amnie (13. September 2013)

nee hab ich noch nich aber werd ich dann wohl mal machen, vielleicht kommt ja was dabei raus. ich hab' jetzt ma noch son program runtergeladen das die treiber checkt, aber so wirklich glauben, dass das was bringt glaub ich auch nich. dachte halt ich versuch einfach mal den treiber für den sound einfach neu draufzupacken um zu gucken was passiert (das hatte mal geklappt als mein alter laptop meinter er müsse das touchpad nichmehr erkennen nachdem ich ne maus angeschlossen hab... lach)

Paradoxic, kein problem, trotzdem danke für die mühe!


----------



## Ol@f (13. September 2013)

Paradoxic schrieb:


> Je höher die Impedanz, desto leiser wird der entsprechende Kopfhörer bzw. desto mehr Leistung brauchst du, um ihn auf eine bestimmte Lautstärke anzuheben.


Es kommt im Allgemeinen viel mehr auf den Wirkungsgrad als auf die Impedanz an. Beispiel:
Vergleiche mal den HiFiMAN HE-500 mit 38 Ohm und einen Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro mit 600 Ohm. Beide sind in etwa gleich laut, wobei der BD vielleicht sogar etwas lauter ist.


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2013)

Vielleicht habe ich es ja überlesen ...

Hast Du eigentlich mal an die Lautstärkeregelung am Headset selbst gedacht?
Vielleicht hast Du die ja mal verstellt - eben z.B. auf leise. 
Die Lautstärkeregelung befindet sich in der rechten Hörmuschel.

nur so eine Idee ...


----------



## amnie (14. September 2013)

naja ja. wenn ich da nicht auf voll hab hör ich garnix  (also am laptop)

egal im laufe des tages sollte ich dazu kommen, die treiber nochma nachzugucken, und wenn das auch nix hilft nutz' ich halt wieder das alte und finde mich damit ab, dass meine brille dann drückt, hilft ja alles nix -.-


----------



## Saji (14. September 2013)

Ganz wage Idee meinerseits: weicht vielleicht die Klinke am Kopfhörer bzw. der Anschluss am Laptop ein ganz kleines bisschen von der Norm ab? Ich habe schon oft erlebt das der eine Klinkenstecker ganz leicht reingeht, ein anderer aber deutlich schwerer. Wenn man den Stecker der schwerer reinging nicht ganz reindrückte war auch der Ton auch leise und die Stereoanlage lief weiter über die Lautsprecher. Inwiefern das nun zu einer Lösung beträgt kann ich nicht sagen, es wäre nur eine Möglichkeit warum genau das eine Headset an diesem einem Laptop nicht richtig funktioniert. Ich weigere mich auch bei einem analogen, 35 Ohm-igen Kopfhörer an "inkompatibel" zu denken.


----------



## amnie (15. September 2013)

mh nja dran rumgedreht hatte ich auch schon wie blöde das problem kenn ich ja von kopfhörern am mp3-player nur zu genüge 


anyway,
nach treiber nochmal runterschmeißen und wieder installieren hats jetzt tatsächlich was bewirkt. ich hab' einfach mal spasseshalber den soundtreiber komplett runtergekickt. komischerweise erkennt er zwar immernoch nicht, dass es sich um nen headset handelt und sagt immernoch lautsprecher, aber solange alles funktioniert wie es soll is mir das erstma wurscht. falls nochmal probleme auftauchen meld' ich mich halt wieder


----------

